# AZ, Phoenix - Attn: Judas



## swift2plunder (Dec 5, 2004)

If you want to play then get in touch already! 

We start in January and we are currently discussing whether to go with Tuesday or Wednesday. 

Anyone else, this is a 3.5 game with a number of modifications for flavor. The location is North Central Phoenix near the 51 and 101. 

Chris - swift2plunder@yahoogroups.com (mail)
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/paq_dnd (org list for the games)


----------

